# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  Filmographie: ralisateur, producteur, etc

## Lucas Panny

Bonjour,

Assez parler des mtiers de l'informatique, j'ai quelques questions pour le domaine du cinma (bien qu'il y a aussi des postes informatiques dans ce domaine)
Je n'arrive  pas  faire la diffrence entre producteurs (produced by) et ralisateurs (directed by), il y aussi "producteurs excutifs"
Souvent dans les feuilletons, on rencontre aussi "created by" donc y a-t-il aussi des crateurs qui ne sont donc pas ni producteurs ni ralisateurs!! Il y a donc un droit d'auteur de SCENARIO??

----------


## Barsy

Le cinma est, je pense, l'univers le plus complexe en ce qui concerne les droits d'auteurs.

Le producteur est celui qui finance le projet. Normalement, il amne juste les fonds. Cependant, il peut arriver qu'il participe plus ou moins au film comme le fait Luc Besson avec les films Europa Corp.

Le ralisateur est le crateur du film. C'est lui qui va diriger les acteurs, diriger la phase de montages... En gros, il va dfinir de quelle faon une scne va apparaitre  l'cran.

Le scnariste est celui qui crit l'histoire du film. En fait, un scnario se diffrencie d'un livre ou d'une pice de thtre dans le sens il donne des indications prcises sur la gestuelle des acteurs et des dcors.

Le producteur executif est la personne qui fait le lien entre la partie production est ralisation d'un film. L par contre, j'ai moins de prcision  donner.

Enfin, concernant les droits d'auteurs, il y en a un pour chaque personne crdite au gnrique. C'est  dire qu'il y en a mme pour les acteurs. A chaque fois qu'une copie d'un film est vendue, il faut que toutes les personnes ayant particip  sa mise en uvre soit rmunres selon un pourcentage (dont l'importance dpend de la fonction, videmment).

----------


## Invit

Rien n'empche que ce soit la mme personne qui cumule tous ces postes (Tim Burton par exemple produit beaucoup de ses films).

Le film peut tre aussi produit par un des acteurs (Tom Cruise fait beaucoup a).

Pour le "created by" des sries, c'est gnralement le nom du premier ralisateur, qui a pu changer au fil des saisons. Ou alors quelqu'un qui s'est particulirement investit dans la srie, et qui a cumul plusieurs postes. Bref, quelqu'un sans qui la srie n'existerait pas : Michael Crichton pour Urgences (ralisateur, producteur, scnariste), Chris Carter pour X-Files (idem)...

----------


## Barsy

> Rien n'empche que ce soit la mme personne qui cumule tous ces postes (Tim Burton par exemple produit beaucoup de ses films).
> 
> Le film peut tre aussi produit par un des acteurs (Tom Cruise fait beaucoup a).


Le meilleur exemple est Clint Eastwood qui cumule souvent les fonctions de producteur, ralisateur et acteur (et il est mme compositeur parfois).

----------


## Gnoce

> Le meilleur exemple est Clint Eastwood qui cumule souvent les fonctions de producteur, ralisateur et acteur (et il est mme compositeur parfois).


Quentin Tarentino aussi si je ne m'abuse.

----------


## Jack Sparrow

> Quentin Tarentino aussi si je ne m'abuse.


C'est trs souvent Lawrence Bender qui produit ses films.


Il y a pas mal d'infos sur wikipedia, par exemple : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Producteur_de_cin%C3%A9ma

Le sens premier de producteur, c'tait surtout la personne qui financait le film comme a a t dit. Maintenant, c'est aussi celui qui veille  ce que le ralisateur ait tout ce dont il a besoin le jour o il en a besoin (et veille galement au respect du budget et des dead line)

----------


## Invit

Et il met aussi trs souvent sont nez dans le contenu du film, surtout  Hollywood.
D'o des versions DVD Director's Cut (montage du ralisateur), si la version sortant en salles dcide par le producteur ne convient pas au ralisateur.

----------


## Skyounet

D'ailleurs d'aprs la rgle de la Directors Guild of America, il ne peut y avoir qu'un seul ralisateur pour un film sauf cas exceptionnelles comme les Frres Wachowski ou les Frres Coen.

Du coup y'a certains ralisateurs qui refusent d'en faire partie.

L'article sur Wikipedia (en et fr) est assez sympa  lire.

----------

